# It is time to rehome Sasha



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have battled this in my mind for 2 years now and I just think this is best for our family/pack. I am sure you can see my past posts that I have tried everything. She is such a fun, sweet, beautiful and hyper dog. She is just not right for the rest of my pack. 

Sasha is a 3 yr old, 65lb solid black GSD. She has working lines (Czech/ German). I have posted her pedigree on her before.
She is spayed, microchipped, crate trained, potty trained, leash trained and comfortable at groomers monthly.

Her faults are she has a high prey drive and will nip at anything that moves except kids...but she has been known to bite my leg when another dog is walking by us. She is almost uncontrollable when near another dog that is more energetic than her. 
She is great at feeding time, in fact, she hardly eats and doesn't have much interest in treats. Basically, she likes to run after things...balls, frisbees and animals lol
She will bring back the toy and will want to play until she literally collapses from exhaustion. She loves to hike, job and swim. She has some experience on a treadmill. She is a good dog but is fighting with my other two females. She drew blood for the last time on my Meika. She needs an experienced handler.








Her trainer loved her and felt she would be great for protection or service dog. I can't seem to find a GSD rescue org here in Edmond/OKC. the emails come back. My husband is stressed and with his MS this causes problems. We just moved to a new home and the new dogs in the neighborhood have made her extremely high strung and so we are back to square one. Right now we have all 3 females separated. 
any help finding her a home would be great, but I'll be in tears.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had to make this difficult decision. You know what's best for everyone involved. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's beautiful! I know how hard it is to make that decision but it sounds as though it will be the best for everyone. I'll ask around at my club


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you contact her breeder about this? (I am sorry if that is not possible, I am not familiar with every one on this board)LOL 

Sounds like some dominance issues going on as well. I am going to PM you something too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What about MOGS - is that close? I don't know that area. Google that with German Shepherd Rescue and it will get you to their page. Also the GS Rescue in Austin, TX would be the GSD rescue in TX I would look at. She sounds like a great potential agility prospect once she got in hand.  I love her look!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have looked up her breeder who is about 30mls from here but I think it must be a backyard breeder cuz there is no website and no titles for Sasha's parents just the rest of her pedigree.

If you scroll on my posts, Sasha is a dog I "adopted" off CL to help her but never found a home for her so I kept her. One sheriff's dept wanted her but he didn't seem trustworthy since he didn't come to see her just said " I'll get her today", then I had another lady that said she wanted her for SAR but never emailed me back. She is so beautiful, it can be blinding to her issues lol


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> What about MOGS - is that close? I don't know that area. Google that with German Shepherd Rescue and it will get you to their page. Also the GS Rescue in Austin, TX would be the GSD rescue in TX I would look at. She sounds like a great potential agility prospect once she got in hand.  I love her look!


Thanks I will look that up. Yes, she was actually on the waiting list for agility training before we moved.
She has great recall in the woods but not in the yard with a dog barking next door. I have her on youtube too, she can jump 6ft high.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like she needs a job. Have you tried contacting a SchH club and see if anyone is interested or if anyone knows anyone....


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Sounds like she needs a job. Have you tried contacting a SchH club and see if anyone is interested or if anyone knows anyone....


No I haven't.
I was actually hoping things were getting better. It has been several months since there has been a big fight, but she bit Meika, my gentle GSD and I swore the next time she bit Meika (leaving a bloody bite) that I needed to rehome her. Meika was doing nothing but standing there and Sasha runs over and bites her when she is worked up about something.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I know you've been working so hard w/ her. Its such a hard thing to come to the realization to rehome. You have to do what's best for you and your family and it's never an easy decision. Hopefully you can get her into a rescue that can find her the right family. I wish you the very best of luck..


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, that must be so hard.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

From your post, my opinion is you have a puppy (1 1/2y) with a high prey drive that needs a job and possibly way more exercise than she's getting. Not saying you don't exercise her but she may need more structured, mind challenging, exercise. 

It sounds like she may be same sex aggressive? And possibly have some redirected aggression towards Mieka which could be controlled with the proper training (the redirected aggression part not the same sex aggression).

The first thing I would do is contact a SchH club for a trainer. You need someone who understand a prey driven working dog. I know you want to rehome her but that might not be a quick thing to find the right home for her. So, in the meantime, get a trainer who understands these dogs. You never know...you might have her eval'd by the SchH trainer and they might see potential for another client.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I know you've been working so hard w/ her. Its such a hard thing to come to the realization to rehome. You have to do what's best for you and your family and it's never an easy decision. Hopefully you can get her into a rescue that can find her the right family. I wish you the very best of luck..


@ Leslie ,Thanks, it is hard...I really love her energy but just have too many adopted dogs with issues to spend all my time with just her (especially biting). I wish she had been my first dog but what can I do now?
I would worry that she will miss us, but I had someone watching her at the old house as we moved and the girl said all Sasha cared about was getting someone to throw her ball to her. She literally didn't notice we had moved and left her with a dog sitter all day. So that helps me not worry if I rehome her. 
I had hope if I moved everyone first then her last that she would feel inferior but nope. 

@ Jax08, I have sent out an email to the Schutzhund club here in OK.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> From your post, my opinion is you have a puppy (1 1/2y) with a high prey drive that needs a job and possibly way more exercise than she's getting. Not saying you don't exercise her but she may need more structured, mind challenging, exercise.
> 
> It sounds like she may be same sex aggressive? And possibly have some redirected aggression towards Mieka which could be controlled with the proper training (the redirected aggression part not the same sex aggression).
> 
> The first thing I would do is contact a SchH club for a trainer. You need someone who understand a prey driven working dog. I know you want to rehome her but that might not be a quick thing to find the right home for her. So, in the meantime, get a trainer who understands these dogs. You never know...you might have her eval'd by the SchH trainer and they might see potential for another client.


yeah she is 3 yrs old but acts like a puppy. She was completely unstable when I first got her as an older pup, like 11 months old. The trainer thought she missed some imprinting stages as a puppy or something. I have worked with her. We also just bought a large amount of land and it has hiking trails in back. She is getting more exercise now than ever. (she also suffers heat exhaustion and just yesterday collapsed from play time again). I have spent over $500 in training this year and that is not counting vet trips to stitch the other dogs up from fights....I think I have put in a good try with her.
I do agree she would be great with SchH.
When a trainer brought the training bite arm out , Sasha went nuts for it like she had seen it before. I want to try the SchH but I don't think I can right now since we just moved in and have 2 mortgages right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry! My math sucks today! LOL So, she's 3...that's not a puppy anymore so that excuse goes out the window.

You shouldn't need to join SchH. Just ask for their trainer and see about an eval and lessons.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

okay thanks! hopefully they will reply back to me. Several places I emailed must have shut down cuz their emails came back. 
We are still unpacking so I am so rattled right now. I have her on youtube back when this lady waited her for SAR. I guess she didn't like what she saw cuz she never emailed me after I added the videos but check them out if you want. They are under my name. They are very amateur. 
Sasha chasing bubble - YouTube


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm...how is her impulse control? If you throw the ball, can she hold a sit? Jax has a high prey drive and impulse control is something we are working on.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

She will hold a sit, if I have practiced that with her daily, but I stopped because I found her ball drive was loosening up. (not sure if I explain it right)
Meika won't release a ball if you held her down in a choke hold lol but Sasha likes the chase and fizzles out once she catches it.
When I first got Sasha, she would bite my stomach, leaving bruises, to force me to throw the ball so I made her stay in a down position to control her impulses. It worked so now I have let that go. Sasha is very obedient until she is near yappy dogs.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Some of the way you describe Sasha reminds me of my own GSD. I'm sorry you haven't had any luck getting ahold of someone about the SchH. I hope you do soon. Good luck and hugs. I know how incredibly painful it is to part with a dog you have so much love for. You know whats best for your family. Sometimes doing the right thing really sucks.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I received an email from some one who trains dogs at the prison! plus she does dog disc sports so this could be a dream come true. When I originally said I would take Sasha, this is what I had planned for her. Wow, I will know more tomorrow!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good luck!!! hope it works out


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ditto the good luck! I know you have worked hard and tried very hard with her. She may be just the dream dog for someone else out there.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like she would be a great dog for someone who could focus only on her. Sorry it couldn't work out. What a tough decission.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if I can post the name of the person wanting her? if anyone knows about this person? He wants me to bring her to the Lexington prison in Oklahoma and he will keep her. I googled it and found articles about their prison dog training.
Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Training in the prison by the prisoners or being a prison guard dog/perimeter dog?

IN GENERAL, I do not trust people who are not going to keep the dog. In sport and in guarding, you have people trading dogs off as they do or don't do what is wanted. So the concept of forever home is not there. 

I would take her to some agility classes, things like that, to find a true home for her. 

The one thing in her favor is that she is spayed, so there won't be that kind of interest.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a dog training facility that trains them to be better dogs then places them in a perfect home to fit the dog.
One thing about Sasha, she is very comfortable with anyone. She has never acted timid when I board her, leave her at grooming or when strangers come over. All She cares about is who throws her ball lol
honestly, she has never sat still long enough for us to bond but I do love her and want the best home.
This guy says they have kept dogs up to a year until they find the best home. He is a champion disc dog competitor. I can't tell if he is eying her for himself.
He said the fact that I already do frisbee with her is what caught his eye.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Get:
Vet reference - note that sometimes the vet does not know because if a rescue does not bring animals in to be vetted...they won't know that!
3 personal references including a neighbor that you can confirm on google maps, an adopter reference, maybe even call AC

Do a home check. 100% most important thing to do. 

Get an application and contract from a rescue to use.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

well I googled this guy ( Lee Fairchild) and he is on magazines, news pages and various articles about his ddog training program and his dog disc sports. 
I did see they have the OU vet techs and Norman vet donates their time at the prison.

I found out he is the hostage negotiator at the prison. He has 2 ASDs
Can't do a home check since it is at the prison, he said I will be dropping her off there. I know she would love it. She is great around loud noises and commotion. 

If only I didn't have the other dogs she would be the best dog for me...just not my pack.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's all great, but a home check - look at the do you know where that dog is going post - is needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I take it this is like sending the dog to a rescue situation. So...you need to screen this as well. Get a vet ref. Ask them what their policies are...do THEY do homevisits before they place a dog? Do they take their dogs back if the adopter can no longer keep? What are their contracts like? Ask to see one. Ask other rescues in the area what their thoughts are on the program. How long do they keep dogs...is there a time limit? Have they euthanized dogs? What were their reasons? If a dog gets sick..what happens? etc..............


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are good questions, I used to work the Humane Society almost 20yrs ago hahaha but have forgotten all the placement questioning.
I doubt a home visit for me is possible since she will be at the prison. I doubt they will allow me to walk the prison and meet the 10 inmates in the program.
but yeah he said they are very selective in the placement of the dog after training. I saw where they place the dogs with special needs, elderly and therapy homes. Sasha would be good for that, except I am not fond of elderly placement since old people die and then she needs rehomed ...again...

I am still waiting for other emails like the SchH groups


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I've got law enforcement family in that area that I'm calling for you.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that the prison is an exciting opportunity!! Best Wishes for you and Sasha!


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

So glad she found a place!:wild:


----------

